
The space 4x strategy game 'Star Ruler 2' is now open source - ScottWRobinson
https://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/the-space-4x-strategy-game-star-ruler-2-is-now-open-source.12204
======
jsnell
Star Ruler 2 was pretty much thought of as the definitive space 4x game on a
strategy-focused gaming forum I read. Too bad the game didn't have financial
success, but having it open sourced is really cool. (It's a genre where a lot
of people have tried to make open source games, but none of them seem to have
much traction.)

